# Emergency Deep Well Pump



## davidj

I did some searching here but didn't find exactly what I'm looking for, so...

What would you recommend as the least expensive option for an emergency deep well pump? I can't pay $1000 for a deep well hand pump but can't find them much cheaper. I've been researching all kinds of options from 12 volt solar pumps to DIY hand pumps on youtube, but I'm not very mechanically inclined.

Our existing system is a 240 volt pump in a 6" casing. It's about 240 feet deep with water at around 70 feet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> *least expensive option *for an emergency deep well pump?


 A generator to run the pump you have now


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Bail bucket


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Lehman's sells a long bucket for just such an emergency.


----------



## EasyDay

davidj said:


> I did some searching here but didn't find exactly what I'm looking for, so...
> 
> What would you recommend as the least expensive option for an emergency deep well pump? I can't pay $1000 for a deep well hand pump but can't find them much cheaper. I've been researching all kinds of options from 12 volt solar pumps to DIY hand pumps on youtube, but I'm not very mechanically inclined.
> 
> Our existing system is a 240 volt pump in a 6" casing. It's about 240 feet deep with water at around 70 feet.


This company just started up not long ago. 
www.flojak.com


----------



## farminghandyman

the bail bucket will not work with out pulling the existing pipe and pump out of the hole,

you did not state the type of pipe you have as if one is going to use sucker rod to operate a pump one will need steel pipe not Polly, 

but one can use the same pipe and put a "cylinder" in line with the pump (the electric pump will pump through the cylinder and the cylinder will pull water through the electric pump, or one can make a spacial valve so it does not have to, then use a hand pump on top and a valve to open up the line to get the water out,
one will need a stuffing box as well, 
If it was me I would fabricate the hand pump handle, 
this has the special valve in between the pumps, (it is not necessarily needed),








drawing of the valve









but hand pumping 250 foot of water is not going to be easy, a generator is a easy back up, and if one need a quantity of water about the only option in reality, if your only needing a few gallons a day the hand pump will work, but that is deep for a hand pump and the cylinder would have to be small,

my windmill will pump about 3 gallons a min, that is with a 12" stroke, a hand pump will only be giving one 3 to 5 inches of stroke and it will be work as your be lifting (on a 1 7/8 cylinder) at 250 feet would have is a tad less than 1.5 square inches, it would take about 150 pounds of pull plus any friction on the leathers and stuffing box, so depending on the leverage of your pump handle it will be work.

but it is doable by using the same pipe if it is rigid,
```````````````
Edit
if you have static water at 70 feet your lift requirement will be a lot less, were 280' to water so I saw the 250 and did not make the translation in my mind, sorry, you will be able to pump it with minimal effort, by hand,


----------



## EasyDay

Just checked out the flojack site that I referenced above, after having not looked for a month. Wow... Their prices went up since I last looked, and they now have a 2-wk lead time. Must be awfully busy these days.

Anyway... what I posted to say is that they sell an optional "pump assist" that allows for easier hand-pumping from greater depths, so you don't bust a hump. It simply provides more leverage.


----------



## davidj

Thanks for all the input so far. Let's see, 

the generator, which I do have, would require some rewiring skills, which I do not have. Our pump is wired into our main breaker box on the house. 

The bucket, from what I've found, would not work because they are too large to fit down the well with the existing piping. However I'll look into these a little more.

I do have poly pipe, and I do not have anything remotely close to the necessary skills to fabricate anything. Note my remark about not being very mechanically inclined. My mechanical aptitude was 45 on my ASVAB test when I went in the service. On a good day with the wind behind my back I can manage to change the oil in my car.

Yes, I saw Flojack and their prices.

If I can find one of those buckets that will fit down the casing, that seems like my least expensive option so far. I'd have to pay someone else for anything requiring installation, rewiring, or fabricating. If I could come up with the money, my second best option would probably be an oasis pump. I know the guy that owns the company. His pumps are good quality and less expensive than all the others I've seen.

I'm still open to alternatives.


----------



## unregistered41671

This is a neat idea for a well bucket for a drilled well. 

http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/wellbucketspitfire.htm


----------



## farminghandyman

davidj said:


> Thanks for all the input so far. Let's see,
> 
> the generator, which I do have, would require some rewiring skills, which I do not have. Our pump is wired into our main breaker box on the house.


spend a few bucks and have a transfer switch put in, and get a power cord for the generator, to feed the transfer switch, 

the other (but I doubt if it meets NEC),
Is to have a plug and receptacle installed on the line going into the pressure switch, then you can unplug it and run an extension cord to the generator, (this would be the cheapest method), I did on a furnace one time it works nicely and you are not back feeding any lines or creating any danger with suicide cords, and taking any chance of back feeding a line to endanger line men,


----------



## NorthTexasGuy

davidj,
I have a similar setup as you with a 240v submersible pump at the bottom of a 140' well. When I wired the wellhouse I put in a 240v receptacle and wired the pump to a 20' extension cord then plugged the extension cord into that receptacle. That way I can simply unplug the pump from the receptacle and plug it into a generator. The current pull is relatively low, so a large generator is not needed. However you will need a generator that produces 240v.

Kyle


----------



## SolarGary

Hi,
Have you thought about just storing some water above ground for emergencies? 
Tanks are pretty cheap.

Gary


----------



## dirtman

NorthTexasGuy said:


> davidj,
> I have a similar setup as you with a 240v submersible pump at the bottom of a 140' well. When I wired the wellhouse I put in a 240v receptacle and wired the pump to a 20' extension cord then plugged the extension cord into that receptacle. That way I can simply unplug the pump from the receptacle and plug it into a generator. The current pull is relatively low, so a large generator is not needed. However you will need a generator that produces 240v.
> 
> I use the same setup which is the only way to go unless you pull the existing pump from your casing. I installed a shut off switch so that now power is going back into the regular wiring for the house while the generator is powering the pump. You don't want to poke a repair guy trying to fix whatever caused the power outage. I also have a storage tank mounted on a wooden platform so that I don't have to run the generator every time I need water.


----------



## farminghandyman

Never back feed a generator, 

either extension cords or a transfer switch


----------



## NorthTexasGuy

I'm not sure I communicated my setup fully. I don't need a switch. *I AM THE SWITCH*. Once I pull the extension cord that is wired to the pump from the grid-tied receptacle and plug it into the generator there is no physical connection between the pump and the house wiring or the generator and the house wiring. Hence I am the switch. There is no backfeed to the house or generator. It is running completely off-grid. No ground in common either. The only load on the generator is the well pump. Nothing from the house is plugged into that generator. It is no different than running a water pump from a generator while camping. This sounds much more complicated that it is in actual use. I have used a lot of words to describe a simple design. I don't see how this is unsafe. I'm not an electrician, but I do have handyman's knowledge of electricity.

dirtman,
I have wanted to add a storage tank like you describe, but I don't know how to keep the water from freezing in winter. How are you getting past this since you have a much harsher winter than I do in Southern Oklahoma? This winter is mild in comparison to the last two. Last winter we had one full week that the temp didn't get above feeezing. The well house door blew open when the storm hit and froze our waterline in about two hrs. And that happened in daylight with occasional water use. I had to chop ice for the cows every day for a week. 

Kyle


----------



## Jim-mi

. . YES , . . .YES

Because;

When Murphys Law catches up with You. . . and it will . . . the 'grid' current / voltage reaches the generator -----BANG . . . . .FIRE. . . . .

Best thing a . . . Transfer switch . . . . . .

But you say a transfer switch properly wired is pricy . . . . .

Yes and what was the cost of a good generator . . ???
Yes and what was the cost of the fire . . .???


Also a generator improperly wired 'back feeding' into the grid 'feeding' your neighborhood . . . . when your generator 'sees' the neighbors *big* load 'puff'
--(the effects of this is well documented)---


Do it right . .spend the buck for a properly wired transfer switch.........

Your frig - freezer- well pump will live happy there after.............


----------



## Jim-mi

Kyle . . don't feel put apon . . . . The majority of folks do NOT understand electricity . . .and therefore should stay away from it . . . . . . . .

I can go along with your cord idea.......
More people than not should use a switch . . . .

Most folks will want to 'run' a fridge or freezer while that generator is sucking up expensive fuel . . just makes sense . . . .


----------



## farminghandyman

dirtman said:


> I installed a shut off switch so that now power is going back into the regular wiring for the house while the generator is powering the pump.


This is the line I was responding to, now maybe I am reading it wrong but it sounds like back feeding to me,


----------



## NorthTexasGuy

Jim-mi said:


> Kyle . . don't feel put apon . . . . The majority of folks do NOT understand electricity . . .and therefore should stay away from it . . . . . . . .
> 
> I can go along with your cord idea.......
> More people than not should use a switch . . . .
> 
> Most folks will want to 'run' a fridge or freezer while that generator is sucking up expensive fuel . . just makes since . . . .


I understand simple wiring. I can wire outbuildings and even a house if it isn't too complex. Once it gets to three-way switches and beyond then I have to reference a book or get advice.

I agree that my design is unconventional. I have never heard of anyone doing it the way I wired mine. And that's pretty typical of me.

I am fortunate enough to have access to two generators. One is actually a portable welder owned by my grandpa and it has a 240VAC receptacle. That is the one the well uses. The other one hasn't been used at the house yet. I bought it for camping off-grid.

Kyle


----------



## stanb999

My simple pump.... Follow the link.

Even a child could make it. 


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=389878


----------



## dirtman

North texas guy I just use a old 250 gal fuel oil tank the I cleaned and epoxied inside, I sprayed the outside with cans of expandable foam about 2" thick. It won't keep water from freezing if its in there for a period of time I'm sure but have never tested how long. Our outages usually last less than a day so far. I have kept water in it for several days with temps in the 20's though. I usually drain it when I don't need it any longer. With more insulation you could go much longer.


----------



## dirtman

North Texas Guy. I feel like I didn't give you enough information. I only built this tank for temporary emergencies. It's only four feet off the ground and there is no pressure. It's for if I need to heat water for a clean up with water heated on the stove or flushing toilets. I don't drink it. We have separate water for that. It doesn't take long for any storage tank to build up bacteria. You should put some chlorine in it if you are going to keep it for any time. You can easily remove the chlorine with a cheap activated carbon filter. I used a fuel oil tank because I like to build stuff with junk and I have metal working tools. I would be better to use some sort of poly tank like they sell at the Tractor supply or Farm and Fleet. I don't really know how long the epoxy might last. Maybe this is too much on the subject but I'd hate to have someone get sick because I said they could store water like this.


----------

